# PFS + butterly, first experience



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Last week I met my fellow slingshooter kubys from my city for the first time. We traded some bands and experience, also we had shooting session that (I planned) should have been quite short, but in the end we were shooting over an hour for sure.

As a part of our trade he gave me a tiny PFS made from some plastic. Nice pocket shooter that I had been still missing. Also I saw him shooting butterfly and at the same time Arturito loaded a video with PFS and butterfly style. Cool. I banded the PFS with light 3050 tubes and decided to give it a shot.

First time I had to check carefully my release and tweak. I experienced some fork hits, but the fork is really tough, so it forgave me easily. I made it even more difficult - shooting hex nuts. Not intentionally, as I don't have balls big enough, no marbles as well. One has to be quite carefull when loading the ammo into the pouch.

I have to admit that I'm not confident yet of course, but from 5meters I'm able from time to time hit a can. And that's big surprise for me and good motivation as well.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Stej. I'm also going to give it a try, shooting butterfly with PFS.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time! Just keep practicing, and you will get the hang of it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats a good looking pfs. The tubes seem way too long but that is just me. If your pouch is not too long you may not have trouble shooting hex nuts but it is risky any ways.


----------

